# il tuo amico ha fregato te, uomo di strada



## sally80

Chi mi aiuta per questa traduzione in spagnolo?

" Quello che volevo dire è che il tuo amico ha fregato te, uomo di strada. MI sembrava giusto che lo sapessi, tutto qui. Aggiungo: le cose prima si CHIEDONO, DOPO si prendono. Si chiama educazione, oltre che rispetto!"

grazie a chi mi risponderà


----------



## mimmi

"Lo que quería decir es que tu amigo te ha engañado a ti, hombre de la calle. Me parecía justo que lo supieras, nada más. Añado: las cosas antes SE PIDEN, LUEGO se cogen, Se llama educación!"


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> "Lo que quería decir es que tu amigo te ha engañado a ti, hombre de la calle. Me parecía justo que lo supieras, nada más. Añado: las cosas antes SE PIDEN, LUEGO se cogen, Se llama educación!"


 
Hola mimmi:

Otra vez casi perfecta , sólo cambiaría un par de cosas (parece que te persigo para corregirte, pero no es así ).

Lo que quería decir es que tu amigo te ha engañado a ti, hombre de la calle. Me parecía justo que lo supieras, nada más. Añado: las cosas antes *primero *SE PIDEN, LUEGO se cogen, *¡*Se llama educación!"

Al final también puedes decir, y yo creo que es más natural, "las cosas se piden antes de cogerlas".

Lo que no entiendo es lo de "hombre de la calle", ¿qué queréis decir?.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

No Ant, no te preocupes, al contrario, así aprendo más.

Yo he interpretado "hombre de la calle", como "callejero", acostumbrado y crecido en la calle y difíl de enañar..en cambio, es "amigo" lo ha conseguido...¿es así?


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> No Ant, no te preocupes, al contrario, así aprendo más.
> 
> Yo he interpretado "hombre de la calle", como "callejero", acostumbrado y crecido en la calle y difíl de enañar..en cambio, es "amigo" lo ha conseguido...¿es así?


 
La verdad es que no lo sé. Pensaba que era un dicho en italiano que significase "pardillo" o "pringado" pero parece que no es así. Puede ser lo que tú dices, pero supongo que lo dirá el contexto.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## sally80

Ok grazie. Ma con il vostri interventi cumulativi in spagnolo non riesco a capire quale sia l'ULTIMA versione CORRETTA!

E poi la frase finale era: si chiama educazione, oltre che rispetto"


----------



## Antpax

Ciao,

Las gracias corresponden a mimmi que es quien ha hecho el trabajo de la traducción. Al César lo que es del César.

Yo diría:

Lo que quería decir es que tu amigo te ha engañado, hombre de la calle. Me parecía justo que lo supieras, nada más. Añado: las cosas SE PIDEN, antes de cogerlas, *¡*Se llama educación!¡Un poco de respeto!

Sigo sin saber que quiere decir "uomo di strada", quizá si nos explicas el contexto podremos sacar una traducción más ajustada.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sally80

Non voglio dire "un pò di rispetto", ma "OLTRE che rispetto"

e si dice "*iSe* llama"????


----------



## Antpax

sally80 said:


> Non voglio dire "un pò di rispetto", ma "OLTRE che rispetto"


 
Vale, entonces podría ser "!un poco más de respeto!". Pero espera a ver más opinones. Recuerda que yo no hablo italiano.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Lo que quiere decir Sally es "además de respeto"

Si chiama educazione, oltre che rispetto = Se llama educación, además de respeto.

No sé si en español suena muy bien...


----------



## sally80

Ademàs quindi significa "oltre"?


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Lo que quiere decir Sally es "además de respeto"
> 
> Si chiama educazione, oltre che rispetto = Se llama educación, además de respeto.
> 
> No sé si en español suena muy bien...


 
Ah, Vale. Ya lo entiendo. Sí, en español queda muy bien lo que propones. . Miré mal en el diccionario. 

Saluti.

Ant

Edit: Neutrino ¿lo de "uomo di strada" a ti a qué te suena?


----------



## neutrino2

sally80 said:


> Ademàs quindi significa "oltre"?



Oltre o inoltre, a seconda del contesto e della posizione nella frase.

Ant, lo de "uomo della strada" yo lo entiendo como ha explicado mimmi. Sinceramente no te sabría decir cómo sería el equivalente en español...


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> Lo que quiere decir Sally es "además de respeto"
> 
> Si chiama educazione, oltre che rispetto = Se llama educación, además de respeto.
> 
> No sé si en español suena muy bien...


Suena como el Carillón De La Merced: perfetto!
gatogab


----------



## sally80

gatogab said:


> Suena como el Carillón De La Merced: perfetto!
> gatogab


 

Che significa' che la traduzione "ademas " è corretta??


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Oltre o inoltre, a seconda del contesto e della posizione nella frase.
> 
> Ant, lo de "uomo della strada" yo lo entiendo como ha explicado mimmi. Sinceramente no te sabría decir cómo sería el equivalente en español...


 
Hola:

Según esta página, que no sé si es fiable o no, es lo mismo que "uomo duro", por lo que creo que se podría traducir como "tipo duro"/"chico duro" ("hombre duro" no me suena muy bien).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sally80

*O*k grazie a tutti


----------



## chlapec

Per me "uomo di strada" sarebbe "*hombre de mundo*": quello che ha una vasta esperienza nelle vicende della vita ed è dunque difficile da ingannare (ma questa volta...)

Permettetemi di dare una mia versione della traduzione:

" Lo que te quería decir, hombre de mundo, es que tu amigo te ha tomado el pelo. Me pareció justo que lo supieras, eso es todo. Y añado: las cosas, primero se piden, y luego se toman. ¡Se le llama educación, si no ya respeto!"


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

chlapec said:


> Per me "uomo di strada" sarebbe "*hombre de mundo*": quello che ha una vasta esperienza nelle vicende della vita ed è dunque difficile da ingannare (ma questa volta...)
> 
> Permettetemi di dare una mia versione della traduzione:
> 
> " Lo que te quería decir, hombre de mundo, es que tu amigo te ha tomado el pelo. Me pareció justo que lo supieras, eso es todo. Y añado: las cosas, primero se piden, y luego se toman. ¡Se le llama educación, si no ya respeto!"


Brava!! Quisiera matizar algo: "Quello che volevo dire è che il tuo amico ha fregato te, uomo di strada. MI sembrava giusto che lo sapessi, tutto qui. Aggiungo: le cose prima si CHIEDONO, DOPO si prendono. Si chiama educazione, oltre che rispetto!"
Lo que quería decir es que tu amigo te la ha jugado, hombre de mundo. Me parecía justo que lo supieras, es todo. Es más, las cosas primero se piden, después se toman. Se llama educación, además de respeto".
Decir que dependiendo del rol del personaje será más elegante al decirlo, pero coloquialmente, teniendo en cuenta lo que le está diciendo, creo que ésta es la forma más usada.


----------



## gatogab

Sempre ho interpretato *Uomo della Strada* come una persona comune.
Questo di *Uomo di Strada = Uomo di Mondo*, si che è una novità.
Inoltre, perchè nel dialogo non si dice Uomo di Mondo, ma Uomo di Strada?
Grazie.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Uomo di strada se refiere más bien a alguien que se ha "hecho" en la calle, "Uomo di Mondo" a alguien cultivado y que puede desenvolverse sin problemas en muchos ambientes.



¿Me disculpan si lío el debate?
Para mi la última frase tiene otro significado, sobre todo por la coma delante de "oltre".
Pongo mi traducción directamente:
"Es más que respeto, se le llama educación"
Creo que ese "oltre" con la inflexión delante se debe traducir como "más alla", pero la frase habría que cambiarla para que funcionara en español


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Parece que no hay acuerdo, por lo que creo que, definitivamente, lo de "uomo di strada" nos lo tendrá que explicar Sally, que es quien conoce el contexto y puede saber si el tipo en cuestión es un hombre de mundo, un tipo duro o un tío de la calle.

Para la última frase aporto otra alternativa "se llama educación, por no decir respeto".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Yo creo que porque el hombre de la calle está expuesto a conocer el mundo de otra manera más cruda. Aunque personalmente creo que el "hombre de mundo" tendría que saber más. A ver que se opina, por que en España,a un hombre de mundo se le considera sabio.


----------



## chlapec

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Yo creo que porque el hombre de la calle está expuesto a conocer el mundo de otra manera más cruda. Aunque personalmente creo que el "hombre de mundo" tendría que saber más. A ver que se opina, por que en España,a un hombre de mundo se le considera sabio.


 
De ahí mi propuesta de "hombre de mundo": es un contraste irónico del que le habla, al decirle que le han engañado... (-A ti, que tanto sabes...¡te las han dado con queso!)


----------

